# microcarpa ginseng ficus ok?



## Wiu (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, i've been getting set up ready to get my first cham, a yemen/vieled chameleon, and was looking into what live plants to get, so i told my dad ficus were the best choice. I came home from being out and he'd bought me a Microcarpa ginseng ficus, from IKEA it looks like a bonsai tree really cool looking plant, and so i looked it up, if it was ok to put in with a cham, and alot of people said ficus is fine and ok, however one source said it was toxic, and the sap was also toxic, not that the cham would eat the sap, their source was.

Dr. Sue's Poison Plant List

However weeping fig is also, under W on this list, and like the number 1 plant to put in with chameleons? and isn't that also a little bit toxic when eaten in large ammounts? i'm thinking that this plant is probably the same? correct me if i'm wrong, any help would be awesome, don't really want to turn down an awesome looking plant and offend my dad, if i could actually put this plant in with a cham!

Many thanks.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ficus is the most widly used plant going, i use it in all of my vivs. There are loads of varieties, though i dont know the one you mentiones personally it will likly be OK. It is often noted the then ficus is damaged it can in some cases be an irratant although this is unlikly. 

Basically, go for it, it will be fine and look great. 

jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ficus sap is somewhat toxic- but usually only to those animals that eat quantities of plant material. Yemans are known for eating _some_ leaves and flowers, but they aren't great vegetarians.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Let us know if we can help you with your plants*

Just reading your post and I am sure if the guys who have posted so far have not been able to provide you with enough detail, one of our experts at swell reptiles can - try giving us a call on 0161 3514700.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ficus sap is somewhat toxic- but usually only to those animals that eat quantities of plant material. Yemans are known for eating _some_ leaves and flowers, but they aren't great vegetarians.


It always surprised me the about of safe plants that are widely used, that if consumed in large amounts can be toxic. 

I think the lesson is, just be careful and anything in excessive amounts is bad. 


Jay


----------



## Wiu (Apr 9, 2013)

*Thanks.*

I think i'll just give it a whirl and remove it, if i see the cham eating it alot, Thanks for all the helpful replies guys.


----------

